# WESTBEND Wis Swapmeet Sunday Feb 23rd 2020.



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 31, 2020)

Same situation as the previous years. Two huge buildings with classic car venders and one building for the bicycle vendors.  Tons of general public (1800 last year)! Vendors typically are very successful. One entrance gets the public into all three buildings. 
Located at the Washington County Fairgrounds in West Bend Wis. About 30 mins north of Milwaukee. 
Contact me if interested.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 4, 2020)

What time is it open for the buyers 
Do you have a flyer you can post 

thank you
Bob


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here is flyer.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 11, 2020)

For some reason the flyer will not open


----------



## ricobike (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you Rico 
Bob


----------

